# proficiency exam



## desertsteph65

I just signed up to take the proficiency exam. Why does it have to be timed?. Bad enough we have to pay for the test, but we can't take our time either.  :mad


----------



## maddismom

You are a coder and belong to a professional organization.  The things required of us (fees, education)aren't that much different than other professionals working in other industries.  The only other option is to let your certification lapse if it's not important to you.

I know you're just venting, but don't be afraid of ICD-10 and remind yourself why you are in this business.  I'm tired of seeing people being negative about themselves and the rules and it's time we look forward.

So get that test taken and show us how it's done!  

P.S.  You might try to negotiate with your employer to pay for the test. Just a thought.


----------



## michaelloss

the test is not that big a deal.  I was done in less than 2 hours.  Passed no problem.  Not a big deal at all.


----------



## AlaskanCoder

I just finished the exam. Took me 1 hour and 38 minutes. I passed with 97%.


----------



## codergirl.123

*test*



michaelloss said:


> the test is not that big a deal.  I was done in less than 2 hours.  Passed no problem.  Not a big deal at all.



any info you can share on studying for this test, for someone who is not working as a coder? I have studied the anatomy , are there any books or workbooks i can get to study with? appreciate any help.. thank you..


----------



## mitchellde

I would recommend purchasing the practice test.  We are not allowed to share specifics regarding the test.  Read the coding guidelines and study the conventions in the code book.  That is the best advice I can give.


----------



## Fran Born

Don't stress out over the time. You will have plenty of time to finish the exam and go back and take a second look at the qeustions you weren't sure of.  Just read the question carefully, so you know what they are looking for.. Good Luck!


----------



## texancoder01

I'm personally much more furious over the fact that AAPC has decided to 'hold their membership's livelihood *HOSTAGE*' because of a government mandate!  AHIMA is requiring their coders to have a specific number of CEU's that are specific to ICD-10 in order to maintain their certifications (CCA-CCS-CCS-P).  I was also told by one of my AHIMA colleagues that AHIMA doesn't require you to maintain membership every single year in order to hold your certification.   AAPC is all about the almighty $$$!    But holding our ability to make a living hostage because of this monstrosity, is ridiculous!  

Several years ago, an RN friend of mine received a certification in Infectious Disease.  When I congratulated her on her accomplishment...she looked at me, and said, "As long as you purchase their over-priced books, and pay them $1000 for their test, they'll certify anyone.  Certifications are a racket invented to make money!  They do NOT authenticate knowledge!"  

With the way AAPC is handling ALL their certifications recently and this whole ICD-10 thing, I think I agree wholeheartedly with my friend, the RN!


----------



## wrightju1

Our office agrees texancoder01.  The one webinar we were looking forward to in a long time, October 30, was replaced with an hour long advertisement for AAPC ICD-10 training.  Just trying to get webinars and training for our group has been so money motivated it's crazy.  We don't begrudge a company from making money, hell, make good money!  But a professional organization is supposed to be more about service than business.  It's disappointing at times.


----------



## rmdavidson3@yahoo.com

I kind of agree with texancoder01 and littleone.  I have busted my butt to maintain certification and it costs so much, but when I review the preparation materials, they are so off.  So much of the information is just the same statement being reworded over and over again to make chapters.  Tons of typos and information that to me (and I could be so wrong) but to me is not relevant to my coding knowledge.  I don't mind paying to maintain something I've earned, but what I get doesn't make me feel extremely knowledgeable.


----------



## prayercoder

*Promo Code*

Speaking of cost, I am about to order the practice assessment, the code set training, the proficiency test, and all coding books for 2014. Thankfully, my job pays the cost, but I see a spot for promo code. Does anyone know of a promo code to help lower the costs? Where do you find it?


----------



## sharlettec

I see a spot for promo code is there a promo code i can use to help lower the cost?


----------



## jeanettemccorkle

Did you invest in the CPT and ICD 10 code books before you took the exam?  I have the ICD 10 draft but not sure if this is still a good resource.  Thanks


----------



## mitchellde

The ICD-10 draft is the ICD-10 code book.  It says draft because it has not been implemented yet.  Then2013-2015 books are the same with the exception of a few changes to correct spelling, and grammatical issues, as well as a few other corrections.  The 2014 is identical to the 2015.


----------



## thelton

Does anyone know why the AAPC changed the length of time to pass the proficiency exam?  Originally, when ICD-10 was to go into effect 10/1/14, we had one year before and one year after implementation to pass the test.  Now, with the implementation date of 10/1/15, we only have until 12/31/15.  I don't remember seeing/hearing an explanation of this and I'm just curious.  It makes me a little nervous since my employer is not doing any coder training until July/August.


----------



## mitchellde

I would be nervous too if you are starting any training until then.  If you read all of the coding guidelines for ICD-10 CM and you read the chapter and sub chapter instructions.  Then follow good coding procedures, that is look it up in the alpha and then pick the code from the tabular, you will have no problems with the exam.  However you do need time to practice coding.  I recommend every practice/coder should spend no less that an hour a week in practice with ICD-10CM.  You also need time to submit test claims thru your clear house and to your payers.  Waiting to begin all of this until this summer will not give you adequate time.  The reason it was delayed was to give the practice time for learning.


----------



## tblmt1966

Yesterday, I had someone verify my credential and to my surprise AAPC is showing that I have NOT taken the ICD-10-CM Proficiency Exam. I called AAPC and they confirmed that they do not show I took the exam. I explained to her I took the test on 12/17/2014 with time I signed on and when I finished. I was instructed to fax my certification to them. As of today when I check still does not show that I took and pass the exam. I suggest that if everyone that took the exam to check the credentials as well.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

Please rest assured that we have not lost anyone's results. We do have a technical glitch that is making it not show up for you on the website. I promise we will get it resolved as soon as possible and we have been working around the clock since the problem was identified. I apologize for this additional stress, but I guarantee you that your results are not lost. Please give us a couple of days to fix the issue. If you have any additional concerns, please feel free to contact me directly at rhonda.buckholtz@aapc.com.


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

The issue has been resolved, thank you so much for your patience.


----------



## acalce

*ICD-10 Test*

Just took the test. It was very easy. Passed with a 96 in 1 hour 21 minutes.


----------



## ginny333

My instructor said that you cannot go back to go over your answers on the ICD-10 online exam.


----------



## bstallbo

*Proficiency exam - Browser issue*

  I was taking my Proficiency Exam  and  I was on question 18 when my computer froze and kicked me out of the exam.  I could not resume... it counted as my 1st attempt at the test.  I called AAPC, spoke with Dawn... she asked if I was using Internet Explorer -- she  suggested that I use another browser such as Firefox or Chrome.  There seem to be more issues with IE, depending on your network, IP, set up on your computer.  .......   I am happy with how Dawn at AAPC assisted me


----------



## BenCrocker

Hope they removed that first attempt and gave you a new retry.


----------



## kimmurray63

sharlettec said:


> I see a spot for promo code is there a promo code i can use to help lower the cost?


HI, 
does anyone know any code to help lower the cost of the CPC exam?


----------



## teresabug

there is not a "promo" code for a discount on the cpc exam. the AAPC periodically will run specials on their certification packages and depending on which one you choose, the bundle price includes 2 attempts on your specialty exam.


----------

